# home and contents



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

so i've seen around £150 is the best deal i can get, as i couldn't get a quote online for lloyds tsb i phoned them up and they said £350, did they think i'd be a total mug? i just hung up


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

my best quote last year was from the AA and going through quidco i got £30 cashback after 3 months.

Try going through quidco for extra deals


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Unfortunately there is no longer any reward for loyalty in finance. 

You have to shop around for the best deals and catch the new customer discounts.


----------

